# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  New battlefield 3 glitch 20-04-2013

## kdt070

hey here is the link to a movie its about talah market and epic center on the roofs  :Cool:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB-wl9XLXBc epic center roof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thPn51E9bsQ Talah market roof

----------


## empty_skillz

videos not showing how to do it, just theorys then?

----------

